# 90 min. CD bebrennen?



## JohnDoe (13. Juni 2002)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, in welches Forum das genau gehört...

Ich möchte mit meinem 8-fach Brenner von HP einige Daten auf eine 90 min. CD brennen. Dazu wollte ich Nero 5.5 oder WinOnCD 5 nutzen.

Das Problem ist, beide Programme meckern, dass die CD zu klein sei.

Schaue ich mir unter Nero die Rohling Eigenschaften an, so steht da, dass es sich nur um eine 10 min.-CD handelt.

Auf der Seite von Nero steht aber, dass Nero 5.5 90 min.-CD's unterstützt. Auf Arbeit nutzen wir einen 4fach-Brenner von HP. Bei dem klappt das brennen allerdings.

Muss ich noch irgendwo Einstellungen vornehmen oder was könnte der Fehler sein.

Die Rohlinge sind von Intenso...


----------



## goela (14. Juni 2002)

Für das Überbrennen von CD's kannst Du in NERO die Grösse definieren. Dies wird Dir unten an der Leiste mit dem gelben bzw. roten Strich angezeigt. Die maximale Grösse eines zu brennenden Rohlings kannst Du in den Settings einstellen. Wahrscheinlich ist dies der Fehler.
Stell mal die Grösse um und versuchs nochmals!


----------



## JohnDoe (16. Juni 2002)

Die Einstellungen habe ich bereits gefunden, aber wenn er mit dem Brennen fast fertig ist und den Cache leert, hängt sich Nero auf. Immer bei 31%.

Was kann ich da tun.

Das tut er bei zwei unterschiedlichen Betriebssystemen.


----------



## goela (16. Juni 2002)

Da fällt mir spontan nur ein, mal die neueste Version (5.5.8?) von Nero zu versuchen.
Ansonsten kannst Du Dich auch mal an die 90min heran tasten! Erst mal probieren, ob es mit 85min geht! Kannst Du ja simulieren!
Dann fällt mir noch dazu ein, vielleicht die Brenngeschwindigkeit zu reduzieren!


----------

